
What do we need corporations for? Former Greek finance minister on Valve (2012) - j4pe
http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/economics/why-valve-or-what-do-we-need-corporations-for-and-how-does-valves-management-structure-fit-into-todays-corporate-world/
======
j4pe
Previous discussion:
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4333578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4333578))

Yanis Varoufakis, who wrote the post during his tenure as "Chief Economist" at
Valve, went on to serve as the finance minister of Greece during its financial
crisis and negotiations with the EU.

Relevant today in light of the many attempts being made at creating tech coops
([https://github.com/hng/tech-coops](https://github.com/hng/tech-coops)), and
decentralizing organizations with blockchain systems.

